# All Black Female Cat in Missouri



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I posted a few weeks back about Mama Kitty and her kittens needing forever homes. She was a stray that we brought in around Thanksgiving to have her kittens, and all five kittens have been rehomed, but Mom still needs her forever family. We adore her -- she is so sweet! -- but she and my older cat just can't seem to get along (although she and my 9-month-old kitten have become quick friends!). My older cat isn't the most outgoing animal, and she's made him hide out a little more, and he acts uncomfortable around her. I hate to see him shy away from spending time with us because of Mom, which is why I feel it's best to find her a new home. 

As of now, she's tested FeLV/FIV negative, she's up-to-date on her shots, and she's been spayed. The vet guessed she was about a year old. She's very friendly, and I can tell she's become more affectionate in the few months she's been here. For instance, this last week we've let her out of the spare bedroom at night, and this morning I woke up to her sleeping on my chest!

Please PM me or respond to this post if you are able to provide Mom a new loving home.

Thanks!


----------

